# Bed build in ash



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a bed I just completed for my MIL. It's made from ash given to me by a friend. He had the trees on his property and had them felled and rough milled. I did the final milling. The design is from a catalogue. I had to come up with the measurements myself. It is finished with two coats of danish oil. The rails attach with bed hooks or mortise locks depending on your terminology choice. They are available here from Lee Valley Mortise Bedlocks - Lee Valley Tools,
but I am re-using some from an older bed I made years ago for one of my sons. I have attached a few pics of the process of fitting the hooks. There are two critical things in using them. Firstly they must be precisely aligned on each leg so they slide into place properly. Secondly the male side must be recessed slightly to grab the female side tightly. Unfortunately I don't have a pic of the female side but it can be visualized from the male part. 
All questions and comments are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

job well done nice color.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's basically a Mission style and I personally love Mission style furniture. I eventually want to build a sofa in that style but I'm gonna have ta soften the wife up to the idea some more before it happens. She's not as fond of the idea as I am.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> job well done nice color.


very well done....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice outcome Dennis


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

great job Dennis


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job Dennis.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking bed. The Ash tree was significant in the Nordic pagan religions. Since my genome hails from that part of the world I did my kitchen in ash.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Good job with nice wood, Dennis.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmm, design, materials and execution. 3 aspects of any build you seem to excel at 

Great job Dennis!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done. Your MIL should be quite pleased.


----------

